# field



## Gavril

I know of three Finnish words meaning "field": _pelto, kenttä _and _tanner_. Do all three refer to both cultivated fields (i.e., viljelyyn aiottu maa) and naturally-occurring fields? Are there any other important semantic differences between the three?

Kiitos, kuten aina


----------



## jonquiliser

As far as I know - _pelto_ is a field where you plant things, _kenttä_ is a field as in football field, airport, battlefield... The uses of tanner I'm not sure about.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> I know of three Finnish words meaning "field": _pelto, kenttä _and _tanner_. Do all three refer to both cultivated fields (i.e., viljelyyn aiottu maa = *viljelymaa*) and naturally-occurring fields? Are there any other important semantic differences between the three?
> 
> Kiitos, kuten aina



Jonquiliser is right. 

*Pelto* is a cultivated field. *Kenttä* is an open land area. Some other uses:

_näkökenttä_ = field of vision
_magneettikenttä_ = magnetic field

*Tanner* is a bit old-fashioned and "biblical" word. It means the same as _maaperä_ or _kenttä _- ground or field. Some examples I found on the Internet:

_*Tanner* tärisi._ (=maa järisi)
The ground shook.

 _Ei voi olla varma sodan lopputuloksesta, niin kauan kuin viimeinenkin sotilas makaa *tantereella*.
_You can't be sure of the result of a war, as long as the last soldier is lying on the field.

 _Olen juossut kolmen maan *tantereella* viime viikkojen aikana.
_I have run on the grounds of three countries during the last weeks.

 _Kaasuräjähdys heitti palomiehet *tantereeseen*._    (HS 21.07.2007)
Gas explosion threw firemen to ground (is there a better translation in English?). 

Here's a more demanding translation if you like . It's language is extremely informal.

_Rauhanomainen rinnakkaiselo kerrostalossa on pitkämielisyyttä vaativa laji.       Ottaahan se pannuun, kun yläkerran kanta-astuja antaa *tantereen* jyristä, seinänaapurin pyykkikonerähjä kolisee myöhään _[...] _ja samassa asunnossa aloitellaan toistuvasti railakkaita jatkoja kolmen aikaan maanantaiyönä! _(HS 30.1.2006)


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> _Kaasuräjähdys heitti palomiehet *tantereeseen*._    (HS 21.07.2007)
> Gas explosion threw firemen to ground (is there a better translation in English?).



Does this mean that the firemen were standing before the explosion, but the force of the explosion knocked them down? If so, _threw ... to the ground _sounds fine to me.



> Here's a more demanding translation if you like . It's language is extremely informal.
> 
> _Rauhanomainen rinnakkaiselo kerrostalossa on pitkämielisyyttä vaativa laji.       Ottaahan se pannuun, kun yläkerran kanta-astuja antaa *tantereen* jyristä, seinänaapurin pyykkikonerähjä kolisee myöhään _[...] _ja samassa asunnossa aloitellaan toistuvasti railakkaita jatkoja kolmen aikaan maanantaiyönä! _(HS 30.1.2006)



"Living peacefully together in an apartment building is a task [~= "sport"?] that demands patience and tolerance. It's very irritating when the person living above you makes the earth shake with the heel of his shoe, when the washing machine of the person living next to you clatters late at night, and when, in the same apartment, they start repeatedly making humorous rejoinders[??] at 3 AM Monday morning!"

You got me with _railakkaita jatkoja_ -- what does it mean in this context?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Does this mean that the firemen were standing before the explosion, but the force of the explosion knocked them down? If so, _threw ... to the ground _sounds fine to me.



That's just what I meant.



Gavril said:


> "Living peacefully together in an apartment building is a task  [ "sport"?] that demands patience and tolerance. It's very irritating when the person living above you makes the earth shake with the heel of his shoe, when the washing machine of the person living next to you clatters late at night, and when, in the same apartment, they start repeatedly **see under** at 3 AM Monday morning!"
> 
> You got me with _railakkaita jatkoja_ -- what does it mean in this context?



Wow! That was a very good translation by a non-native. 

_Mennä jatkoille_ means primarly "to go for a few more drinks". For example, after the bar is closed for the night people continue drinking in someone's apartment or another bar. _Jatkot_ (always plural) is the place you go to after a celebration to continue "partying".

_Railakas_ = rollicking, lively, vivacious


----------



## Gavril

One more thing I realized: does _kanta _(in _kanta-astuja_) necessarily refer to the heel of one's shoe, or could it also mean "kantapää"?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> One more thing I realised: does _kanta _(in _kanta-astuja_) necessarily refer to the heel of one's shoe, or could it also mean "kantapää"?



It can mean both, depending on whether the person has shoes or not. 

But I suppose the exact meaning doesn't matter when you're translating _kanta-astuja_. It just signifies a person, who takes steps with her heels, not with her balls* (that's_ päkiä_ in Finnish). 

* balls of feet, of course...


----------

